# Oak Cane Cars



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Decided to build some oak cane cars like the batch I built earlier. They are built from unused kiln dried oak flooring.










First step was to rip the flooring into suitable sized "lumber".










Next the "lumber" is cut to length for the cars.










Here is the lumber for one frame.










Here is the jig for the frames.










Here is the lumber in the jig.










Here I am pre-drilling holes for 18 gauge brads.










Next I put waterproof wood glue on the frame rails I just drilled.










Now I skipped a few steps as I could not take pictures and glue without assistance. The side frames on both sides were drilled for the brads, while in the jig. Then the glue was applied and the brads were set, also while in the jig.

Here is the frame assembly after glue and brads.










More later!
Larry


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice! 

I like the idea of using a jig. 

Alec


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Alec! 
I plan on building a few of these, so I like the jigs as well. 
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I failed to take pictures while I made the wood journal blocks. They are 5/8 inch by 5/8 inch by 5/16 inch thick blocks of oak. Here is the jig I built to drill the axle holes.










Here I am cutting the brass tube to go in the oak blocks. This is 1/8 inch inside diameter brass tubing. The inset in the lower left shows the cutting jig I use for tubing.










Here are the journal blocks with the tubes pressed in.










This is the jig I built to mount the journals straight and parallel to the frame.










Here is a picture of a frame in the jig.










Here is the frame clamped into the jig and the journal blocks jigged to drill the frame.










And drilling the frame for the journals.










And here are four frames with the journals mounted. One has wheelsets in place.










More later!
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Next installment
Here are the pieces for the uprights and the jig to line them up.










This is the uprights jigged up.










Here is an end assembly trial fitted to a frame.










These are the pilot holes for the brads that hold the end assembly.










This is the wood glue I use.










This shows the glue applied to the uprights.










Here is an upright assembly ready to attach to the frame.










This is the frame with glue applied to mount the end assembly.










And here is the upright assembly glued with brads.










I decided to make two scales of the "Whole Stick Sugar Cane Car", 1 to 13.7 or 7/8ths which is a 2 foot gauge prototype and a smaller "1 to 20.3" which is what a 3 foot gauge MIGHT be like if there was a prototype. There are so many small
1 to 20.3 locos out there that could have been used in cane fields that I decided to use a little "whimsical discretion". This picture shows the difference in the two frame assemblies.

1 to 13.7 on the left and 1 to 20.3 on the right 










more soon!
Larry


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the way that you use your assembly jigs to put these cars together, it seems to me that it would be easier to assemble several cars that way.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Amber, it really does make it easier for multiples of a car.

I got a little out of order on the last post, and I seem to have misplaced a few pictures as well.
("stormy weather" is to blame !)

Thursday Aug 30
Well, somehow I lost a few pictures so I will try and piece together the final bits of the assembly. The last picture posted had jumped ahead a couple of steps. In this picture the cross stringers have been glued and brads set to hold them in place. What is missing is the pictures where I fitted the stringers, clamped them with the colorful plastic clamps, then drilled the pilot holes for the brads, applied the glue, and set the brads. This shot shows them after the brads are in and the glue is setting. The procedure was the same as the next procedure for the lengthwise stringers.










Here the lengthwise stringers are fitted, the short brads are pushed into place for alignment.










The stringer is lifted and glue applied.










Next the brads are set.










Using the same method the outer long stringers are clamped, glued and nailed.










And here is the finished product.










That just about does it for these cars.

Larry


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great cars Larry! With the glue and brads they should hold up for a long time. What size wheels are you using? Any plans for cane loads?


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy, Thanks! 

On the 1 to 20.3 cars I used 1 inch wheels and on the 1 to 13.7 i used 1 1/4 inch wheels. Been thinking about old fashioned broom-straw with a mix of brown and dark green paint. Have not played with it yet. 

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

In the next to last pix, there is a golf ball among the clamps and other stuff. Knowing you, it was used as a tool--well?? 

Larry--the dry one up north; our pond is down over two feet.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha! 
Larry (the dry one up north) it's a file handle, gives great control. 
Larry (the soggy one)


----------

